# "Finishing Details" hunting trip



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Well I like this place(which you pry got since i put it in this thread :lol and I vote  for the middle to end of March
a weekend would pry work best for me but weekday could work and may be cheaper flying:noidea: I need final costs on airlines before I can say " I will be there for sure!!" so lets figure out when:wink:Oh I will pry be intested in a rental from DFW too.

Lets get this kinda figured out while Laurie is out hunting :wink:


----------



## Addicted (Aug 6, 2007)

Easter is March 23rd so I'm guessing that weekend would be out for some. Before we set any dates, does anyone know how many days/nights this $599 package is? That might make a big difference on what days we choose. :confused3: Weekend or weekday doesn't make a difference to me - my boss is awesome for time off. I would def. be interested in sharing a car rental from Dallas to Tyler if the flight is cheaper. I also will be leaving shortly to go hunting all weekend. I'll be back late Sun night, so I'll check to see everyone else comments. :wink:


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

My computer is having a hormone imbalance, so I have been having trouble getting on the net and staying connected. How does the 28th-30th sound? that would be the last weekend in March? I believe the $400 is for 3 days and 2 nights. I could be mistaken and it could be 4 days 3 nights. I think if we all can fly into and depart dfw within 2-3 hrs of eachother we could rent a big van and a pick up to haul all of our stuff and us to Tyler for about $20 a person. I Know an extended cab truck would run $120 for the weekend. Hanging out in the airport kinda sucks but the dfw airport isn't that bad. I was stuck there for 2 days once due to weather. I think if we keep watching ticket prices we could get tickets for around $200.00. If we can nail down some dates I can start on a funding idea I have to cover some of the cost of the trip for everyone. I hope everyone can make it. 
Jen


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

The hunts are 3 days 2 nights so if it was a weekend we would checkin early afternoon on friday and our by early afternoon on sunday. I think as long as we all show up at the airport the same time frame it would work well and as long as at least one extended cab truck is rented we will be able to get all our stuff there:wink: 

The only other place I found that had a good price that would fit our group was www.whiteantler.com
the only thing is we would have to bring our own food :noidea: Here is there email to me
_Trina:

What a neat group! I love to see women and youth involved in archery. I teach the IBEP bowhunting course and truly enjoy introducing new hunters to the sport. It is not just for BIG BRAWNY MEN!!

We can sleep up to 40 - and hunt up to 20 - However, it's better if the hunting part is only 16 shooters. We have 20 setups, but there would be no "backups". If we keep it at 16, we can spread people out and move them around better. We have two ranches, with 7 miles of each other. So, everyone stays at the same locale, but we hunt two properties each day. We have hundreds and hundreds of hogs!!

We charge $75/day for a semi-guided hunt. This means we have all the setups already, we put people in the stand, help them retrieve game and provide lodging. Up to the hunters for game cleaing/processing and their own cooking. We have full kitchens, remodeled bathrooms, outdoor grills.

We have guides on property, that will clean game for $35/Hog.

We can included meals and we can arrange airport pickup, but it might be cost prohibitive for a group that size. You'd be better off flying into San Antonio, renting a couple of mini-vans and coming down the hour - fifteen to the ranch. All highway!!

Our Best deal for "out of towners" is $225 for 4 day hunt! Basically, pay for 3, get 1 day free!

We have lots of openings scattered from Jan - April. Let us know what time frame you're looking to hunt and any other questions you may have.

Thanks for your interest!!!

P.S. No one has ever hunted us and not seen game. I think 3 or 4 people in 10 years have hunted with us and not had opportunities!! 

Drew H. Butterwick
Axis Adventures & White Antler Ranch
www.axisadventures.com - www.whiteantler.com
(800) 363-4909 â€¢ fax (413) 473-5068_

Are we interested in them or keep what we got? I am getting "dollar conscious":lol: and I like their price but I don't know if we want the hassle of food:noidea: if we kept the menu simple and just stopped at a grocery store on the way down maybe? Or if you like them we can ask how much they would provide food for:confused3: 

I think the last weekend of March should be good either that or the 1st weekend of April:noidea:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay I asked for how much food would cost for www.whiteantler.com and here was the awnser so $375 for 4 days

_We'll do 2 full Meals/day ... basically a late breakfast/brunch and a dinner, with snacks/drinks in between. You'd be in charge of your own beer/wine/liquor. $35/person/day ... so additional $140/person with the 4 day package._


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r (Sep 28, 2007)

Okay my vote is white antler. It looks like my flight will be about the same from either San Antonio or Dallas.............. I like that they can accomodate (sp?) all of us and that it is unlimited hogs if your bow hunting. Last weekend of March works ( I can use the trip as a birthday present :wink. But either way is kosher with me.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:cheer2: I got another email from whiteantler  they are really good at communication:thumb: It will be an even longer hunt then I thought . .. .I asked what the time frame of a hunt was & here is the awnser

_Our hunts are Noon to Noon. so a 1 Day hunt, gets you one eve and one am (keeping in mind hogs is 95% in the evening/night).

so our 4 day hog hunt, gets you 4 evenings of hunting!

It's really a 5 day, 4 night hunt for $225/person (plus meals if you so choose)._ 
and remember in the cost you will need the $45 5 day hunting license permit thing:wink:

So it would schedul kinda like fly in on a thursday( or friday) morning and out on a monday( or tuesday) afternoon:noidea:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Chiquita_hunt3r said:


> Okay my vote is white antler. It looks like my flight will be about the same from either San Antonio or Dallas.............. I like that they can accomodate (sp?) all of us and that it is unlimited hogs if your bow hunting. Last weekend of March works ( I can use the trip as a birthday present :wink. But either way is kosher with me.


I think that would be an excellent birthday :wink: I am thinking of "christmas 3 months late :chortle:"


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Sounds like things are coming together great but I had better go ahead and withdraw my name now....my vacation won't kick in in time for me to make a spring hunt. I was hoping it would but things aren't looking too good so far. Maybe in 4 more years when I get another weeks vacation I will have enough days to do what I want!!

I hate that I will miss out on the fun, I will be watching the progress of the details and will be with you all in spirit...


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

please withdraw my name also as i do not know what will lay ahead in spring as i am anticipating (preparing self)a death in the family...praying it dont happen but things dont look good...:sad: maybe some other time thanks thou...some needs to take a lap top to keep us on a daily update!! :wink: with photos !


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for checking into everything CW. White Antler looks cool to me. And as far as when and weekend vs week doesn't matter to me.


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

I am sorry to say but i will probably have to pass due to limited vacation time with my work  maybe next time i can join all you ladies it sounds like a great time and great learning experience


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I had it pointed out to me yesterday the end of march may not be the best time for airline flights because of all the spring break kind of travel :noidea: I don't know if we go the end of Feb it would be any better


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello CW and Critter Gitter 2 and everyone else. Sorry I have been out of the loop and look like I just dropped out of life, but I haven't had a computer forever now and it is driving me crazy. ukey:  I am trying to read all of the posts and get caught up. I need to see the white antler web site and stuff. Is that where we all decided to go? Also, Spring Break is a factor in air fare, but you have to weigh out all of the pro's and con's. Glad to see we are firming up who will and will not be able to go. That helps tremendously. I will definitely be able to go, so don't count me out if I miss the AT thread for a day or two. 

Anyway, thanks for keeping the research going. Sorry I disappeared. I may not have the computer for the next couple of days, so if I haven't responded in a timely manner, I will get back with ya soon. Thanks a million. 

Laurie

PS,
If you want to call me and talk directly, :secret: pm me and I will give you my number.:wink:


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

I would rather go to Northstar....airfare is almost $100 cheaper for me. Plus I was hoping my Mother in law would meet me at DFW to take my kids. But which ever place is cool with me. I think if we watch airfare prices we can get a good deal. Flying into San Antonio might be more expensive than DFW because there would be a bigger spring break draw...people going to corpus Christi and Padre Island. Feb is no good for me what about April if March wont work? 

Jen


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Any time in the spring is about the same for me :noidea: It is a little cheaper to fly to DFW for me too I just kinda like all the extra hunting days and group room at white antler.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Ladies that are on the "interested:wink:list" and haven't chimed in yet

which place :noidea:
what month/weekend etc.:noidea:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

*I am "chimming" in*!!!! This is my official :drummer: Chime.

Month: March
Weekend: ?
Place: North Star


That is my vote! Everyone *POST UP your vote* (chime) LOL :icon_1_lol::set1_rolf2:

Thanks for getting this and keeping this hunt organized.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Where is this going to be??


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

bowtech_babe said:


> Where is this going to be??


There is the North Star ranch (info for it is in the are you interested thread) in Tyler Tx. which is about an hour east of Dallas

or the WhiteAntler in South Texas just over an hour out of San Antonio.

We are trying to be democratic and take a vote. Which do you want to go to?


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

My official Vote is NorthStar. One weekend in March or early April.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

My "official":lol: vote is
Whiteantler(really like the extra days for the same money kinda offsets different airline prices)
In March(or 1st weekend of April)


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

So votes from the original list so far :wink:

Absolutecool - - - - can't make it
addicted
Bowtech Babe
chiquita Hunt3r - - - -WhiteAntler - - -end of March
CountryWoman------WhiteAntler - - -March/Early April
critter gitter 2 (+ 2 friends)-----NorthStar x 3--March/Early April
Dees
doe eyes 76
laurie6805----Northstar---March
mnhuntergirl - - - - -WhiteAntler? - - -whenever:wink:
mytfancy
paoutdoorwoman - - - can't make it
queenie3232 - - - -can't make it 
3drecurve
thedogmother - - -can't make it


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

After we get all the "1st interested list" done we will see what kind of room we have left :wink:


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

OMG this might be a nail biter...:fencing: Which will it be 

Countrywoman do you know if whiteantler has a trophy fee? Not cause I'm going to shoot one but you might. I got the impression they might.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I know what you mean I was thinking the same thing as I was doing that list :wink: Here is the "guidlines" on hog hunts from whiteantlers website . . .

_All hunts include lodging, stands, use of kitchen, outdoor grills and skinning racks. Rifle hunts include 1 hog per day, with a trophy fee of $100 per additional hog. *Bowhunts are "unlimited hogs." *We offer both self-guided and fully guided hunts. Hunts commence and end at noon_

I think part of the reason I really like them is they have been AWESOME about communication! He checked in today to see if we had any more questions so if we do let me know :wink: . . .first everyone needs to "chime in":lol:


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r (Sep 28, 2007)

ttt.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

come on ladies, lets get this figured out. Everyone that said they were interested needs to put their 2 cents in. 
Thanks 
Jen


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

My vote is still white antler, weekend or weekdays in march or april.


----------



## Addicted (Aug 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for not giving my opinion yet. :embara: I've been so busy hunting, at work and with our DU ladies committee. I'll make time tomorrow to look at both websites and give my .02. Thanks!


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*well...*

I'm sorry I've been MIA for a while! I really want to go, but I am going to have to pass. I hope we can get another hunt together next year like a bear hunt in Maine!! Then I will go. That's what I vote for.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Update: Looking like there is going to be some room in the group for more 

Absolutecool - - - - can't make it
addicted
Bowtech Babe
chiquita Hunt3r - - - -WhiteAntler - - -end of March
CountryWoman------WhiteAntler - - -March/Early April
critter gitter 2 (+ 2 friends)-----NorthStar x 3--March/Early April
Dees
doe eyes 76-------can't make it 
laurie6805----Northstar---March
mnhuntergirl - - - - -WhiteAntler? - - -whenever:wink:
mytfancy
paoutdoorwoman - - - can't make it
queenie3232 - - - -can't make it 
3drecurve - - - -can't make it
thedogmother - - -can't make it


----------



## Addicted (Aug 6, 2007)

It wouldn't matter which place we went to - either would be fine. However, my son's B-day is Easter weekend so he'll probably have his party the last weekend in March. We just lined up 2 bowfishing trips lined for April....so unless it's earlier in March I can't go. Sorry!! :sad:


----------



## mytfancy (Aug 6, 2007)

*Sorry I'm late*

Sorry I'm late....been out of the loop. I am still ready to go for sure. My pick would be for White Antler, just because the accomodations seem to work better for a group and the set-up on the ranch looks and sounds great. Also seems like with their extra time and communication, that they are quite hospitable. 

I guess I would opt for the meal package unless we could make a plan with the group for food like was mentioned above, I'm always up for a good BBQ!!. My vote for time would be second week-end in April. Avoids the Springbreak airfares....hey I would be coming form Oregon, flying is expensive!!

:darkbeer:


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess I should be a liitle more clear about the time I can go.................. It doesn't matter!!!!! My job is awesome about time off sooooo........ anytime is a good time!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I won't be able to make it this spring . . . . I am going to definatly try if "we" plan another hunt for Spring 2009:thumb:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry I have been out of the loop. Computer issues in the home front. It looks like things are shaping up though. Just a few more ladies to hear from and we will have our results. :wink:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

CountryWoman said:


> Update: Looking like there is going to be some room in the group for more
> 
> Absolutecool - - - - can't make it
> addicted-----either place-----early March
> ...


Ok ladies, I just tried to update the list. We still haven't heard from:

Bowtech Babe
DeeS

It looks like we have 9 of us that are planning on going (providing the dates work out. That is not counting the 2 MIA's either. The guy from Northstar keeps calling me trying to see what the status is. I haven't returned his call though because, I to, have been out of the loop. 

Things to remember: It is extremely hot in Texas as the year progresses. If you plan your arrival to the airport when another hunter arrives, you can share rental car expenses. All inclusive is a lot easier when considering driving to a close town to find something to eat. Watch for hidden costs and gratuity charges, they add up quick. 

Hopefully we can pull this off and make it happen real soon. We can plan another for those that aren't able to make it. We deserve it!:wink:

Laurie


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Bowtech Babe and DeeS, we still need to here from ya. Which place do you guys want to consider? 
Laurie


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

I think we need to make our final decision soon with or without everyones input. So we can get all of the details hammered out.


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r (Sep 28, 2007)

I Agree!!


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

I WISH I could go but its a bust for me:embara:

You guys better take good pictures and share the tells.....so that those of us that aren't able to go can feel even more bad that we didn't get to go:wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Well ladies, looks like it won't happen for me either.  I am so mad right now I could ukey:. Seems as though the "other half" has already made flight plans and all with the guys in the bar here. Go figure, I am the last to know and he never really "told" me......while I was in the truck with him I overheard him and his dad about it. 

OH well.........come '09, look out!! Its MY year. :wink:


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r (Sep 28, 2007)

It is starting to look like 09 is going to have to be the year for mr too!! There is so much crazy stuff going on right now that I am not going to be able to make it either! So to all that go here's a drink on me :darkbeer: and have a wonderful time!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Is there an opening? I guess I missed out on all this. If its a go for the Whiteantler hog hunt, I would really like to go.. If there is room, my friend Hoytgirl would go to!


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

JAG said:


> Is there an opening? I guess I missed out on all this. If its a go for the Whiteantler hog hunt, I would really like to go.. If there is room, my friend Hoytgirl would go to!


With me being from Texas it would be an easy trip for me....

Where exactly is the place??


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

OHHHHH Freaking Sweeeeeeet... Tiff.. go to their website:
http://www.whiteantler.com/wao.lo.htm

me and you could go anytime we wanted... lets talk..


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

JAG said:


> OHHHHH Freaking Sweeeeeeet... Tiff.. go to their website:
> http://www.whiteantler.com/wao.lo.htm
> 
> me and you could go anytime we wanted... lets talk..


It would only be like a 5 hour drive from here...


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey Hoyt Girl,

Since you are from Terrell, do you know anything about the North Star Ranch? I think my husband and I are going to make a trip regardless of what we all decide here. I live in Plano, so Terrell is only an hour and a half or so. They guy keeps calling me and he sounds real nice. Let me know. 
Laurie


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

laurie6805 said:


> Hey Hoyt Girl,
> 
> Since you are from Terrell, do you know anything about the North Star Ranch? I think my husband and I are going to make a trip regardless of what we all decide here. I live in Plano, so Terrell is only an hour and a half or so. They guy keeps calling me and he sounds real nice. Let me know.
> Laurie


Laurie,

I know nothing about the ranch... This the first I have heard of it... Sorry I couldn't be more help...


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Jag and Hoytgirl13 we definately have room and would love to have you join us. Did you look at the North Star hunt as well. Look at both and make your official vote. If anyone else wants to join us, chime in with your vote.

Here is the revised list:

Addicted.....either
Laurie.....North Star
Mnhuntgirl.....whiteantler
MtyFancy.....Whiteantler
CritterGitter2 (+2)...North star
Hoytgirl13
JaG

At the moment it looks like North Star is winning the vote. Addicted you may have to get off of the fence and pick one to break a tie. :smile: Lets give ourselves a deadline of Monday for making a decision on the place and Friday for the dates. I think its time to make a decision and run with it. 

Thanks
Jen


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

I vote for North Star outfitters... I have been to the this ranch ladies... I went to the R-100 there and it is NICE!!

Sorry Laurie I was wrong... I didn't put two and two together!!!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, it sounds like it is N. Star Ranch then. This guy has been calling me and sounds like a real Texan Gentleman. I keep putting him off because we hadn't come up with a majority vote. I will get back in touch with him and tell him it looks like 8 or 9 now. 

March? April? I think we should go the first weekend of the month because Tyler, Texas has a huge Flea Market thing that goes on in the town. Crafts, junk, trading, etc. Just food for thought. 

Feel free to call and speak with him if you like. Keep me posted on which weekend.

They can help take care of the processing or taxidermy needs as well. Also, if you should decide you do not want the meat from you harvest, they have a tiger refuse that they donate the meat to. For those of you that may be on both sides of the fence. LOL

That is www.nstaroutfitters.com

Laurie


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

North Star it is. 
I vote for the last weekend in March or the first in April. What do ya'll think?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

*Fyi*

North star is cheaper $400 for 2 days, 1 hog per day, meals, but is BYOB.
and is Closer to Dallas.

WhiteAntler is $450 2 days, unlimited hogs w/bow, meals, and ALL inclusive(liquor, snacks)


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like things are coming together :cheer2: I know you all are going to have an AWESOME time :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

JAG said:


> North star is cheaper $400 for 2 days, 1 hog per day, meals, but is BYOB.
> and is Closer to Dallas.
> 
> WhiteAntler is $450 2 days, unlimited hogs w/bow, meals, and ALL inclusive(liquor, snacks)


:noidea: actually whiteantler was cheaper (look at post #5 & 6 of this thread) but northstar is more accessible for most :wink:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

CountryWoman said:


> :noidea: actually whiteantler was cheaper (look at post #5 & 6 of this thread) but northstar is more accessible for most :wink:


I see that now... 375 quote is for semi-guided and no refreshements.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

I vote for the 1st weekend in April. Most of the Spring Breakers will be over, at least here in Texas. That should help with airfare. Also, Tyler has a big "trade days" on the first weekend of every month. I will call them and let them no it will be approximately 9 girls. 

*Start making arrangements/flights/rental cars/ etc. We will have a blast.* :wink:

Laurie


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Alright ladies, we want to have a everyone vote on a date by yesterday. So far only Laurie and myself have voted. If you dont chime in by Monday the date will be the first weekend in April. As of right now that is offically the unofficial date. :laugh:
Jen


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Okay, ladies! Sorry I have been out of the loop. If anyone has followed the posts I have made, this is what has happened in the last month and a half:

1) My son that was in pre-Ranger school and was suppose to go to Ranger school is now going to Iraq.

2) My husband and I have relocated 3 1/2 hours nw of the metroplex and are now at Ft. Sill. Moved all of our stuff! He is a project manager building new AIT barracks.

3) Helped my son's girlfriend (fiance) move down to Texas and unload her U-haul trailer at her apartment since he will be in Iraq for awhile.

3) Christmas, Thanksgiving, hunting, etc.

4) The only daughter just called and is now officially engaged to some guy I have only met twice!

That said, I have not stayed in contact with the guys from North Star Ranch in Tyler, Texas! We need to wrap this trip up. I am going no matter what. Even if I go by myself for the hot tub they have. It will now be a 5 1/2 to 6 hour drive for me since I am in Oklahoma. I can't remember if anyone of OK is planning on going, but I will be more than willing to give you a ride. I will buy the gas, etc. Just looking for someone to share the ride with. I am pretty easy to get along with. 

Has anyone confirmed the 1st weekend in April yet? The trade days are going on every first weekend of the month and it will be something to do during the day (outside of the hot tub). I can bring anything someone may need since I am driving (air mattresses, alcohol, hunting stuff, etc) 

Anyway, where do we stand? Sorry I sound so short, I have just had a lot going on. Let's make this happen for us ladies. I am going even if I have to take hubby instead. 

Laurie


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

I was under the impression that we had decided on the first weekend in April. Am I mistaken? I was going to get my plane ticket this week so yeah lets get this squared away. I was planning on flying into Dallas and get a rental truck there is two of us so we have room if anyone wants to share a ride with us. We are looking to arrive in dfw around noon. 
Laurie I am going no matter what. So you wont be alone.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes Jen,

The 1st weekend in April, however I haven't called him to confirm that date. So we need to do that. I apologize for not following up on some of this stuff. I have had a lot going on. 

Laurie


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

laurie6805 said:


> Yes Jen,
> 
> The 1st weekend in April, however I haven't called him to confirm that date. So we need to do that. I apologize for not following up on some of this stuff. I have had a lot going on.
> 
> Laurie


Hey Laurie,

It sounds as though life is getting in the way of your archery addiction. Girl you need to get your priorities straight. :laugh: 
If you need me to give em a call let me know. 
BTW No need to apologize.


Is everyone still going? yes? no? maybe?


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I wish I was going I am sure you guys are going to have an awesome time :thumb:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, CritterGitter2, could you please call them for me? Just tell them approximately 8-10 people and we will go from there. 

I am driving back and forth from Lawton, OK to Plano, TX on a weekly basis, Wednesday (next week) I am driving back to Indy (Indianapolis) to get my 74 year old mom. She is going to stay with us for awhile. I am meeting myself coming and going. 

I a definitely going on the hunt trip. Even if I only get to sit in the hot tub. I will probably bring stuff to make Mojitos too!!! Hopefully no one will be offended if I have a cool beverage and sit my fat ***** in the hot tub. Then hopefully kill a hog at night!!! Sounds like fun to me.

Who else is in?

Laurie


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

OMG! I talked to Billy from North Star. He is throwing in an extra night for *FREE!* Ladies, that is 3 nights for $400 now! He said that April 1st is open. The hogs are hitting the feeders and even bedding down by them during the day. We can ride 4 wheelers during the day or fish or whatever. Call him at 903-283-0705 to confirm. I told him I thought the final count was 5 or 6 or so. I am going no matter what. This is a great deal and Texas gets hot real fast. April 1st should still be ok. This is an opportunity to get away on your own hunt and enjoy some R&R. 3-D is here and Turkey season hasn't started here yet. Who is in?

Laurie


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Count me in! filling out my vac req right now.


----------



## firechic (Jan 10, 2008)

hey ladies, just an FYI.... the r100 is scheduled the weekend before if y'all want to come in early (March 29th - 30th). And it's suppose to be in Tyler which is really close. Just figured y'all might want to know. :wink:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Here is the thread. The dates have changed to the weekend of April 26th because of the Paris shoot. Critter Gitter and I are the only ones that confirmed. It is $400 bucks for 3 nights. Great deal. North Star (Billy) just called me the other day to see if any other ladies wanted to go. They feed you and put you up and you get to keep the meat or you can donate it to the Tiger refuse down the road. Your call.

By the way, Paris was a lot of fun and I still get to go to the hunt. :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

laurie6805 said:


> Here is the thread. The dates have changed to the weekend of April 26th because of the Paris shoot. Critter Gitter and I are the only ones that confirmed. It is $400 bucks for 3 nights. Great deal. North Star (Billy) just called me the other day to see if any other ladies wanted to go. They feed you and put you up and you get to keep the meat or you can donate it to the Tiger refuse down the road. Your call.
> 
> By the way, Paris was a lot of fun and I still get to go to the hunt. :wink:


Hope you gals have a great time:cheer2: . . and get LOTS of pics:thumb: 

Hope some other gals get up there to meet you too:wink:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like all the other girls bailed on me!!!! Where you at???? Critter Gitter??? Roll Call???? I am going even if I go by myself. And I will be posting pictures if I can figure it out!!!!:wink:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

I went and had a wonderful time!!!! Shot my first hog! However, the coyotes got to him before I could recover him. I had a blast. The hubby went with me. The lodge was absolutle awesome and Billy and Hal were great. The place was beautiful. 

You ladies missed out. I would highly recommend this place for hunters and non hunters alike. There were hogs EVERYWHERE. We will be going back. The hubby liked it a lot as well. I will be posting pics later. The hubby caught 29 bass in the lake on Sunday morining while I stayed in the lodge and watch the cooking channel on the big screen TV! I even got to sleep in my own bed since they were twin beds and the hubby had to sleep in his own bed!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

glad you had a great time ....sorry everyone bailed that is a shame!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

laurie6805 said:


> I went and had a wonderful time!!!! Shot my first hog! However, the coyotes got to him before I could recover him. I had a blast. The hubby went with me. The lodge was absolutle awesome and Billy and Hal were great. The place was beautiful.
> 
> You ladies missed out. I would highly recommend this place for hunters and non hunters alike. There were hogs EVERYWHERE. We will be going back. The hubby liked it a lot as well. I will be posting pics later. The hubby caught 29 bass in the lake on Sunday morining while I stayed in the lodge and watch the cooking channel on the big screen TV! I even got to sleep in my own bed since they were twin beds and the hubby had to sleep in his own bed!!!!!!!!!!! lol


:cheer2: on your first hog, that kinda sucks the coyote got there first though 

that really sucks that the "ladies hunt" didn't work out, I was really hoping it would go well  It was a great idea though :wink: hopefully next year for me:noidea:


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

I have watched this thread with interest and was really kind of proud to watch the girls get it together.

Unfortunately it seems to have ended like most group things.

Very few people put forth most of the effort.

Very many folks bail when it comes time to work or pay up.

I applaud your efforts and think it is way cool that "Damn the torpedoes" I am going no matter what prevailed.

I hunt out of state every year and have learned that the more you do for your hunting buddies the more likely it is that they will bail at the last minute.

I talk with my buddies and see what everybody has in mind (budget,dates,species) and we all get started on independent research.

When we come up with a consensus and it becomes every man for him self.

If they really want to go, they will get off their Arse and send the money, fill the forms out, figure out the travel and such.

I have learned to plan on going by myself and to encourage my buddies to come along.

If they show up GREAT, if not - no big deal.

Again I applaud the folks that tried to make this work.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

*2nd trip to North Star*

cptleo1: I must agree. If everyone can go great, if not, I am going and having a good time anyway. With this being the 2nd trip, I FINALLY closed the deal! I am so fricking happy. 

The biggest difference with this trip is I bought the cut on impact Magnus broadheads. I drove to the local Gander Mountain in Tyler during the day and made the puchase on Saturday. Friday night I did shoot a hog and had a complete pass through. Did not find the sucker! I was pouting like a baby. I shot it low in the chest, etc. I don't know what happened. So, the next day I switched it up, and now I am SOLD! There was a huge blood trail. A rookie like myself had NO problem tracking this mama. She was bleeding like a stuck pig. I will not be using anything other than the magnus broadheads. 

As you can tell, I am smiling from ear to ear. Don't get me wrong, my husband and I hunt on our own, scout out, spread out corn, do all the research, but it is nice for a change to let someone else do all of the work! Thanks North Star!


----------

